# Help is my baby beaded dragon going to die ?



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

Help my baby bearded dragon didn't eat for a day so i decided to force feed it some wax worms the next day it throw them up and still doesn't want to eat I when I got home at 16:34 it was asleep what do you think is up with it and what could I do to help It ???


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

James Bradley said:


> Help my baby bearded dragon didn't eat for a day so i decided to force feed it some wax worms the next day it throw them up and still doesn't want to eat I when I got home at 16:34 it was asleep what do you think is up with it and what could I do to help It ???


oh shit!


----------



## Tilly1988 (Dec 6, 2009)

How long have you had him? Has there been any recent changes to his temperature? 

If its only been one day I wouldnt try and force feed him, and I'm not sure if you know but wax worms are a treat and sometimes dragons become 'addicted' to them and wont accept anything else. 

Do you have any idea how old he/she is as it could also be brumation? But this usually only happens in older dragons, when the weather gets colder.


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

how old is he,
what temps are you keeping him at?
what size tank is it in?
what else other than waxies have you tried to feed it?
how long have you had it?


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Listen here mate, abit of common sense don't force feed after only 1 day. Maybe after 2-3 days consider it but certainly not after 1 day that would of not done her much good. I'm no lizard expert but make sure she was plenty of water and a food supply there if she wants to eat it. Try crickets etc and anything else that you can get her to start feeding again with.


----------



## Jon Fish (Nov 26, 2009)

How long have you had him? When we first got our beardie he wouldn't eat for a while. He will once he is used to the new surroundings, but don't force feed him! It took about a week for him to start eating greens, and a couple of days before he would even take a small cricket. Make sure the food is not too big, ie. no bigger than the space between his eyes.


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it's a few month old and I have had it for a week I think


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

he has had him 2 week's on Sunday i was with him he was perfectly fine the healthiest out of the lot!


----------



## 2dragmom (Sep 20, 2009)

luvcats22 said:


> how old is he,
> what temps are you keeping him at?
> what size tank is it in?
> what else other than waxies have you tried to feed it?
> how long have you had it?


:whistling2:

also what substrate?

After 2 weeks it could still be settling in ... if not take him to the vets


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

luvcats22 said:


> how old is he,
> what temps are you keeping him at?
> what size tank is it in?
> what else other than waxies have you tried to feed it?
> how long have you had it?


James, if you want some help then you really need to answer all of these questions - especially the temperature at his basking spot.


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

ok just got of the phone to him the substrate is lino the basking spot is about 105-151f and the uvb tube is a 10.0


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay, I think we often panic when babies don't eat but one day is not really a big worry especially as he may still be settling in. He may have regurged the waxie as they are a bit big and fatty for babies and it may have just not been able to cope with it. The main worry for babies is dehydration so just make sure he is taking water. Force feeding is extremely stressful and only necessary in ill animals. As temps and everything else sound fine it may just be a settling in bit of stress. Any signs of runny poos need investigating but other than that give him chance to settle.


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

My beardie is a couple of months old 7.5 inches heat to tail and 3 inches of body. Basking spot 105 degrees fareheit, hot area 90 df and cool area 80df


----------



## gowing238 (Mar 2, 2009)

:whistling2:


sam bow said:


> oh shit!


 
The most completely un helpful, up your own ass post i have ever had the misfortune of reading. What a twat!:bash:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Debbie1962 said:


> Okay, I think we often panic when babies don't eat but one day is not really a big worry especially as he may still be settling in. He may have regurged the waxie as they are a bit big and fatty for babies and it may have just not been able to cope with it. The main worry for babies is dehydration so just make sure he is taking water. Force feeding is extremely stressful and only necessary in ill animals. As temps and everything else sound fine it may just be a settling in bit of stress. Any signs of runny poos need investigating but other than that give him chance to settle.


Ditto


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

As said, do not force feed after 1 day, use some common sense please. if you're offering anything it should be crickets. baby beardies do not handle wax worms/ meal worms etc that well, until they are older. They should not be fed as a staple either. As said above, babies can get stressed easily and need a time to settle properly, if they dont get this, they will be unlikely to eat. Make sure he doesnt get dehydrated and you can still offer little pieces of vegetables. Spray the veg with water, in case he does eat some. and yea check poos also. shouldnt be runny shouldnt be overly dry or hard.


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

The baby bearded dragon I have had for 2 weeks it's about 7 inches head to tail and 3 inches body , the cool area is 80df an the hot area is 90 df and the basking reaches about 107 df


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Your temps sound okay. How is it the baby today?


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

all mine are on 100/98 basking spot at this time of year, summer yes it goes up, this just what mine like now , not gaping mouths and still active, every bd is different


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

Basking spot 105 df cool end 80df and hot end 90df first when I got it feed some crickets it was fine then I fed it some wax worms and now it won't eat anything except greens the baby beardie is about 7 inches long head to tail and 3 inches of body and the tank is about 2 and half feet long


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

Debbie1962 said:


> Your temps sound okay. How is it the baby today?


Its lively and alert but won't take one look at the crickets but will eat some veggies


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

James Bradley said:


> Help my baby bearded dragon didn't eat for a day so i decided to force feed it some wax worms the next day it throw them up and still doesn't want to eat I when I got home at 16:34 it was asleep what do you think is up with it and what could I do to help It ???


oh god!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you tried him with locusts ? mine go ape shit for locusts ,they love them.


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

If youve only had him a week or so and he's now alert and lively dont fuss him too much, its likely that he's just taking time to settle in. Give him loads of space and loads of time to settle in at his own pace. I wouldnt be trying to get him to eat livefood too often right now as he clearly isnt interested, just make sure you keep fresh greens in with him at all times, maybe give him a day or two without offering livefood. Constant pestering and offering livefood when its not wanted will only add to his stress.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

As he is lively and alert I don't think there is much to worry about and also the fact that he nibbling his veggies. Do you know what the breeder was feeding him? They may not have used crickets which may be why he's not interested in them. Locusts are rarely turned down by beardies so you could try some hatchling locusts and see if he shows any interest.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

if hes eating his veg , and pooin , he will be fine try moving the crix around to get his interest in his viv


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Man your painicing. Leave the little guy alone for a bit longer. They take a while to settle. Mine didnt eat for nearly 3 days when I got him (he was nearly fully grown though)


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

i was just worrying to much


----------



## James Bradley (Nov 27, 2009)

fhdfhdfhhfhfhhfhf


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

so the basking isnt up to 151f as the other person (friend or whatever) has said.....?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

As already said no need to force feed, our adult is only feed live food every 3 days or so. So long as there is fresh veg in there daily it wont be a problem!

Maybe an idea to read through a few more indepth caresheets 

we have one on our site as there is plenty on here!


----------



## KING_GONZO (Apr 21, 2009)

gowing238 said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> The most completely un helpful, up your own ass post i have ever had the misfortune of reading. What a twat!:bash:


:lol2:same with this one.........douche


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Where you from? Might be good for you to make a mate local to ya from on here who ya can ask if ya get worried. Remember, there's no such thing as a stupid question when it comes to the health of your pet(s)


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

strongboW said:


> Listen here mate, abit of common sense don't force feed after only 1 day. Maybe after 2-3 days consider it but certainly not after 1 day that would of not done her much good. I'm no lizard expert but make sure she was plenty of water and a food supply there if she wants to eat it. Try crickets etc and anything else that you can get her to start feeding again with.


 

well said mate , some people :whip:


----------



## Camron (May 12, 2009)

doesnt sound good but i had this problem with mine when she was a baby so ileft the temperature at 30 degrees c and then left her with plenty of water and salad and tried her on mealworms every day until she started eating again, she started eating about 5-6 days after she stopped but came round in the end and now she's fine


----------



## rach87 (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, some people of here are really unhelpful sarcastic b*******

is he/she eating normally now?


----------

